# April 10th Surprise



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Really!!!!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dig the shanty out John..


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I wouldn't bet on it being the last one of the year


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow We got a little dusting here in Toledo Nothing like that Those are the kind of snowfalls you can enjoy Pretty, then they'll melt later today


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Spirit-breaker Snowfall. Spirit-breaker Snowfall is a wholly-owned intellectual property of swone Industries, LLC, a wholly-owned property of Evinrude58 Inc.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

swone said:


> Spirit-breaker Snowfall. Spirit-breaker Snowfall is a wholly-owned intellectual property
> 
> I'll sell you "CROWD CUTTER"


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Really!!!!
> 
> View attachment 351117


Lol get the ice fishing gear out


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

It's only April. More to come.


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

April 9,2016


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Looked out my window this morning and seen the dusting made me want to puke. So much for fishing today


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi John, I hope you didn’t have anything planted in your garden yet might put a damper on it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nuthin planted outside yet eventhough I'm late in getting some cold weather veggie Seeds planted: Snow Peas, Radishes, Broccoli


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Weird snow out by me this morning. It wasn't really snow, but awesome mini spheres. They looked like extra jumbo-sized Dip-N-Dots. When I backed the Jeep up in the drive they all rolled off it like marbles.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

sucks


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a good coating on stuff in Medina this morning. As others have said, it's only April and it is northern Ohio. So long as we don't get sustained low temps right now because that could harm my fruit tree buds.

I'm going to try to get out to fish tomorrow.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

2 days ago we had a tornado here in Barberton and now an inch and a half of snow, some strange stuff going on here


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I wouldn't bet on it being the last one of the year


I have been ticketing April 20th as last snowfall the past few years. That's been my predictions. One year I think we even saw some sleet the first week of may in Cleveland. This weather gets more F'd each year.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Tekneek said:


> Weird snow out by me this morning. It wasn't really snow, but awesome mini spheres. They looked like extra jumbo-sized Dip-N-Dots. When I backed the Jeep up in the drive they all rolled off it like marbles.


We had that last night too. Some were jumbo dots, pea sized


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Helps with social distancing.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

This snow is nothing unusual, this is Northern Ohio. Nothing has changed weather wise for the area. Ohio weather has always been like this. I was sitting in class and watched it start snowing one year, it was the first week of June in I think 1977. Walked to school while it was snowing first week of September in 74 or 75. Remember wearing shorts and no shirt while doing chores outside during Christmas break in like 69.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Just like in the fall...remember a few times going out for trick-or-treating and having snow on the ground...one time there was a few inches while doing so.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I remember back in 1985 0r thereabouts we got a 10 inch snowfall in April but most of it was gone in a day or so.


----------

